# This is a test



## Andy M. (May 13, 2005)

This is a test of a picture post


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2005)

Trying to post a picture but I guess it didn't work. 

I opened a new thread - this one.  Went to manage attachments and selected a jpeg image from my hard drive.  Clicked on the upload button and waited for it to finish - no picture 3 times!

On a good day, I feel reasonably technically competent.  On days like today if feel very Neanderthal-like.

Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 13, 2005)

You need to go to someplace like Photobucket - upload your picture there - pick the [IMG} selection and copy it, then just paste it to your message while doing nothing else.


----------



## GB (May 13, 2005)

Andy the pictures you are trying to upload are probably too big. As a test, try uploading a very small picture and see if that works.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Andy the pictures you are trying to upload are probably too big. As a test, try uploading a very small picture and see if that works.


 
GB:

I don't think they're too big. I used scaled down versions of the hi-res originals that are more appropriate for online viewing.  What's an appropriate sized file in kilo, mega or giga bytes?

Kitchenelf:

So I can't upload directly from my hard drive to a post I'm creating on this site? In another thread, Goodweed was directed (by GB, I think) to use the Manage Attachments process to put a photo into a post. Based on that, I was trying to do the same.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 13, 2005)

All I know is how I do it.  I go to photobucket.com, browse my pics, select the one I want to upload, click on submit, then there are 3 options to copy and paste below the pic - I use the one that starts out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  That is the last option.

I copy that line and paste it into my post.


----------



## Dove (May 13, 2005)

*Elf!!! I want the dog!!  He (she) is beautiful!!!*
*Marge*


----------



## middie (May 13, 2005)

your dog looks like my dad's dog elf lol


----------



## kitchenelf (May 13, 2005)

It's my ex wife-in-law's dog and that's one of her twin boys.  Isn't that the sweetest - she took that pic in the dark - the dog sleeps with his head on top of Jackson's head.


----------



## middie (May 13, 2005)

my lab does that lol. he even puts his head on the cat lol.
that is a very sweet pic.


----------



## GB (May 13, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> GB:
> 
> What's an appropriate sized file in kilo, mega or giga bytes?


The max file size is 300 KB



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> So I can't upload directly from my hard drive to a post I'm creating on this site? In another thread, Goodweed was directed (by GB, I think) to use the Manage Attachments process to put a photo into a post. Based on that, I was trying to do the same.


Yes that is exactly what you can do. What file type are you using? The accepted types are:
bmp gif jpe jpeg jpg png

OK I just re-read your original post and saw that you were using a good file type (jpeg).

Are you using a popup blocker (not sure if this would be the prob, but couldn't hurt to check)?

What happened after you hit upload?

I just tried to upload one. The first time I got an error that the document contained no data. I tried again and then it showed the filename under Current Attachments which is in the upload box. It shows how big the file is and how much space I have used. There is also a link to remove the file. Did you see anything like that?


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2005)

GB:

That's a nice pic of the little one. Congrats!



Thanks for the reply. My file size WAS too big. I just resized it and completed the upload. After closing the upload window, I saw the file name listed in the Attach Files box. When I double clicked on the file name, a new window opened up with the following message:Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster


​


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2005)

OK, now I'm really confused.  The picture appears in the post!

Isn't the pic supposed to appear in the preview post window?  What about the failure message I received?   ARRRGGGHHH


----------



## GB (May 13, 2005)

Cool tree. Is that Aruba?

No there is no preview of the picture. The first time you will actually see it is in the post.

Not sure about the error message. Maybe it was saying there was an error in making an error (so it worked). OK I really need a nap if my jokes are getting this bad


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2005)

GB:

Thanks a lot!

Yes, that's Aruba.  We go every year.  This tree is on the beach a 5 minute walk from our place.


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

That is  gorgeous dog, however, I prefer little ones.  Does this dog come in a mini size, say 5 pounds or less???????


----------

